# Cửa hàng bán nệm tại Cần Thơ



## Langkietnhi (3/5/19)

Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ là nơi chuyên phân phối sỉ và lẻ Chăn-Drap-Gối-Nệm và nội thất phòng ngủ của các thương hiệu uy tín như Kymdan, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Đồng Phú, Kim Cương, Dunlopillo, Everon, Edena, Ưu Việt, ACB, Tatana, Trường Thành.

Khi đến tham quan mua sắm tại Thegioinem.com Cần Thơ quý khách sẽ được đội ngũ nhân viên hỗ trợ tư vấn nhiệt tình và nhận ưu đãi GIẢM GIÁ từ10-58% cùng nhiều quà tặng cực hấp dẫn, hỗ trợ mua nệm trả góp lãi suất thấp, thanh toán dễ dàng bằng nhiều hình thức, giao hàng tận nhà miễn phí trong phạm vi 25km. Đặc biệt quý khách có cơ hội trở thành thành viên thân thiết của Thế Giới Nệm để được hưởng nhiều chính sách ưu đãi tốt hơn, giao hàng nhanh chóng, chính sách hậu mãi tốt.

Qúy khách hàng có thể ghé qua 2 chi nhánh tại cần thơ để tham quan và mua sắm:

*Chi nhánh Cần Thơ 1:*

199A đường 3/2,P. Hưng Lợi, Q. Ninh Kiều. Tp. Cần Thơ
*Tel: *0292 6546.325 - 0906 686 325

*Chi Nhánh Cần Thơ 2: *

372 D1, Nguyễn Văn Cừ, P. An Khánh,
Quận Ninh Kiều. Tp. Cần Thơ
*Tel: * 0909 800 325






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​

Thegioinem.com luôn tự hào là đơn vị cung cấp các sản phẩm Chăn- Ga- Gối- Nệm, nội thất và dịch vụ giải pháp dành cho phòng ngủ hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Các sản phẩm chủ lực đang được Thế Giới Nệm cung cấp như: Nệm cao su, nệm lò xo, nệm bông ép, chăn, gối, drap, giường sắt, giường gỗ,... đến từ các thương hiệu uy tín hàng đầu hiện nay: Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Đồng Phú, Dunlopillo, Edena, Everon, Cuscino, Ưu Việt, ACB, Thắng Lợi, Trường Thành,......với giá tốt nhất thị trường cùng với nhiều quà tặng hấp dẫn, hỗ trợ giao hàng tận nơi cho khách hàng.  Đền 200% khi phát hiện hàng giả, hàng nhái nên quý khách hàng cứ yên tâm chọn mua sản phẩm của chúng tôi nhé.

Khi quý khách mua hàng tại Cửa hàng bán nệm tại Cần Thơ của Thegioinem.com quý khách sẽ được hưởng các ưu đãi cực hấp dẫn như sau:

Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Ưu Việt giảm giá đến 35% cùng quà tặng.
Nệm cao su Dunlopillo, nệm cao su Kim Cương, nệm cao su Vạn Thành, nệm cao su Kymdan, nệm cao su Liên Á, nệm cao su Đồng phú giảm giá đến 25% cùng quà tặng.
Nệm bông ép Edena, Everon, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Dupong giảm giá lên đến 58% cùng quà tặng.
Nệm cao su nhân tạo giảm giá đến 30% cùng quà tặng
Gối cao su Vạn Thành, Liên Á, Kim Cương giảm giá đến 58%
Chăn drap Hàn Quốc Everon, Edena,.. giảm giá đến 15%.
Chúng tôi gửi đến quý khách hàng những sản phẩm nệm cao su, nệm lò xo, nệm bông ép đang được khuyến mãi hấp dẫn tại Thegioinem.cọm:

*I. NỆM CAO SU:*

*1. Nệm Cao su Kim Cương:*
- Nệm Cao Su Kim Cương: Chỉ với: 3,532,500 đ . Quý khách sẽ được sở hữu ngay trọn bộ Combo siêu khủng gồm: 1 nệm cao su kim cương chính hãng, gối cao su kim cương, 1 bộ drap cao cấp, 1 áo nệm, 1 phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm.

Giao hàng tận nơi miễn phí. Hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất
Nệm bảo hành 12 năm.






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​
*2. Nệm Cao Su Vạn Thành:*
- Chỉ với: 3,986,500 đ** Quý khách sẽ được sở hữu ngay TRỌN BỘ QUÀ TẶNG từ nệm Vạn Thành bao gồm: 1 nệm cao su Vạn Thành chính hãng, 1-2 gối cao su cao cấp Vạn Thành, 1 bộ drap cao cấp, 1 gối ôm gòn cao cấp, 1 áo nệm cùng size, 1 phiếu giảm giá 30%,...

- Giao hàng tận nơi, miễn phí. Hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất

Nệm cao su Vạn Thành được bảo hành 10 năm.






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​
*4. Nệm Cao Su Liên Á:*
- Giá chỉ từ: 4.307.600đ**. Quý khách sẽ được sở hữu ngay combo nệm Liên Á gồm: nệm + COMBO quà tặng có giá trị

Giao hàng tận nơi miễn phí. Hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất
Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm.






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​
*5. Nệm cao su Đồng Phú:*
- Nệm cao su Đồng Phú đang được giảm giá 20% tại 9 hệ thống Thế Giới Nệm trên toàn quốc. Với giá chỉ từ: 3.520.000đ + bộ quà tặng

- Giao hàng tận nơi, miễn phí. Hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất.

- Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm bởi cty Nệm Đồng Phú.






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​
*6. Nệm cao su nhân tạo luxury pro:*
- Giá chỉ từ: 1.785.000đ**. Quý khách được sở hữu ngay nệm 1 nệm cao su khoa học cao cấp + phiếu ưu đãi 30%

- Bảo hành lên đến 15 năm. Giao hàng nhanh, tận nơi, miễn phí. Hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất.






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​
*6. Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo TATANA*
Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA được sản xuất theo công nghệ cải tiến hiện đại với độ êm vượt trội, nâng đỡ tuyệt đối cùng thiết kế trẻ trung, sang trọng mang đến những trãi nghiệm tuyệt vời cho giấc ngủ của bạn. Bảo hành 10 năm.

Với kích thước 100x200x10cm có giá niêm yết từ: 3,040,000 đ và hiện đang được khuyến mãi giả giá đến 30% còn lại 2,128,000 đ + QUÀ TẶNG: 2 gối nằm TATANA, 1 nón bảo hiểm và phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​

*II. NỆM LÒ XO:*

*1. Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo:*
Chỉ với 5.544.000đ quý khách có thể sở hữu ngay cho mình chiếc nệm lò xo Dunlopillo cao cấp đến từ Anh Quốc + quà tặng

Bảo hành: 10 năm bởi cty Nệm Dunlopillo Việt Nam






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​
*2. Nệm lò xo Liên Á:*
Nệm lò xo túi CoCoon được thiết kế đặc biệt với hệ thống lò xo túi độc lập đạt chuẩn Anh Quốc giúp gia tăng sức bật, nâng đỡ hoàn hảo từng bộ phận khi bạn nằm ở bất kỳ tư thế nào.

Bảo hành: 10 năm trên toàn quốc.






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​
*3. Nệm Lò Xo Vạn Thành:*
Chỉ với 2,397,000 đ quý khách có thể sở hữu ngay 1 chiếc nệm lò xo Vạn Thành vfa phiếu ưu đãi 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, sofa tận nhà

Nệm lò xo Phoenix được bảo hành 8 năm trên toàn quốc bởi Cty Nệm Vạn Thành






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​
*III. NỆM BÔNG ÉP*

*1. Nệm Bông Ép TATANA: *
Nệm bông ép TATANA được làm từ các sợi bông cao cấp cùng keo kết dính nhập khẩu, sản xuất theo công nghệ tiên tiến được ép cách nhiệt tinh tế tạo thành khối nệm ép chặt mang đến bề mặt nệm vững chắc, độ đàn hồi vừa phải giúp giữ nguyên độ cứng vốn có của nệm bông ép nâng đỡ cơ thể tối ưu. Nệm không gây võng lưng khi nằm, không xẹp lún sau thời gian sử dụng. Nệm có độ thoáng khí cao, thoáng mát và kháng khuẩn, an toàn sức khỏe, mang đến cho bạn giấc ngủ ngon hơn.
Bảo hành 7 năm.






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​
*2. Nệm bông ép Everon:*
- Giá chỉ từ: 1.648.000đ**. Quý khách sẽ được sở hữu ngay bộ combo nệm gồm: 1 nệm bông ép Everon, 2 gối nằm cao cấp, phiếu ưu đãi 30%.

Bảo hành lên đến 5 năm. Giao hàng miễn phí*, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất.






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ

*3. Nệm bông ép Kim Cương:*
- Nệm bông ép Kim Cương giảm giá 25%, GIÁ CHỈ CÒN: 1.822.500Đ**. Tặng 2 gối nằm cao cấp và 1 phiếu ưu đãi 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh nệm, thảm, ghế sofa,...

Bảo hành lên đến 10 năm. Giao hàng miễn phí, tận nơi







Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​
*4. Nệm bông ép Dupong:*
- Giá chỉ từ: 507.000đ**. Quý khách sẽ được sở hữu 1 nệm bông ép Dupong, 1 phiếu giảm giá 30%.

Bảo hành lên đến 5 năm. Giao hàng miễn phí, tận nơi






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​


*5. Nệm bông ép Edena:*
- Giá chỉ từ: 1.584.000đ**. Quý khách sẽ được sở hữu ngay bộ combo nệm gồm: 1 nệm bông ép Edena, 2 gối nằm cao cấp, phiếu ưu đãi 30%.

Bảo hành lên đến 5 năm. Giao hàng miễn phí, tận nơi






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​
Và chiếc nệm cao su gòn ép Vạn Thành đang là xu hướng của mùa hè, được bán chạy nhất tại 14 hệ thống Thegioinem.com trên toàn quốc. Chỉ với 900.000đ bạn có thể sở hữu ngày cho mình chiếc nệm mát. Kích thước: 140x195x3cm, 155x195x3cm, 180x195x3cm.






Cửa Hàng Bán Nệm Chính Hãng Tại Cần Thơ​
Vì Sao Bạn Nên Chọn Thegioinem.com khi mua các sản phẩm chăn-drap-gối-nệm cho gia đình mình?

1. Hàng CHÍNH HÃNG 100%. Bồi thường gấp 2 lần giá trị khi phát hiện Thegioinem.com phân phối hàng không chính hãng.
2. Giá HỢP LÝ, nhiều chương trình KHUYẾN MÃI hấp dẫn
3. Được trở thành KHÁCH HÀNG THÂN THIẾT của Thegioinem.com được hưởng những quyền lợi và ưu đãi đặc biệt nhất
4. ĐỔI TRẢ sản phẩm trong vòng 7 ngày.
5. BẢO HÀNH đúng quy định của nhà sản xuất
6. Giao hàng NHANH CHÓNG. Vận chuyển MIỄN PHÍ 100% trong vòng 25 km tính từ cửa hàng gần nhất. Hỗ trợ 50% phí vận chuyển đối với các khu vực còn lại
7. Mua nệm TRẢ GÓP 0% lãi suất đối với chủ thẻ tín dụng quốc tế Sacombank, Eximbank, Maritime Bank, HSBC, SCB hoặc lãi suất 1.75-1.83% thông qua công ty tài chính ACS, HDSAISO
Hotline hỗ trợ tư vấn mua nệm trả góp: 0909060325


----------

